#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  جريدة الجمهورية  00 الصفحة الاولى

## نهر الحياة

عندما كنت اتصفح جريدة الجمهورية ليوم الجمعة 24/8

قرأت خبر فى الصفحة الاولى 

عبير صبرى 00 تخلع الحجاب

ويتحدث الخبر انها شوهدت فى استديو الاهرام بدونه ترتدى الاسترتش الضيق و تمثل مسلسل قيودمن نار

الحقيقة اثارنى هذا الخبر ما اهميتها حتى يكتب هذا الخبر فى الصفحة الاولى خلعت او لبست اما يلبسونة يسمونة حجاب 


الاهم منة الخبر الذى سبقة

مافياالحديد والاسمنت تمهد لزيادة الاسعار

ومنذ ايام قرات ان الرغيف الجديد هو الذى سيقضى على الانميا عند الشعب المصرى

أتسائل اانا وحدى من يصاب بارتفاع الضغط والغليان من قرائة الاخبار ام انه مثلى كثيرون

رجاء شاركونى الراى هل انا وحدى ام ان مثلى كثير وهل الحل عدم الاطلاع على الصحف المصرية ام ماذا برأيكم 

لكم جميعا تقديرى وشكرى

----------


## م.محمد ذهني

لست وحدك ممن يعاني من ارتفاع الضغط من قراءة الأخبار و خاصة التي تنشر في جرائدنا القومية التي لم أعد أقرأها
طبعا خبر خلع ممثلة للحجاب - على فرض انها أساسا كانت ملتزمة به شكلا و مضمونا قبل ذلك - يرى المحرر من وجهة نظره و من عقله المريض أنه يمكن أن يكون دليل و حجة على الحجاب فلذلك ينشره في الصفحة الأولى 
أما أخبار أسعار السلع فكل يوم فيها الجديد يوم ارتفاع الأسعار و يوم انخفاض الأسعار
اليوم السبت ستقرأين في الصفحة الأولى عناوين حوار مع رئيس الجمهورية يعلن أن ثمار الانجازات ستعود على محدود الدخل ،
و هكذا سترين العجب في كل يوم لذلك أنا قاطعت الجرائد نهائيا سواءًًا حكومية أو معارضة ، و أتابع فقط الأخبار عن طريق الانترنت.

----------


## Emad.

السلام عليكم
انا عن نفسي بكتفي بالعناوين ومن العنوان بحدد هل اقرء الخبر ام لا
اما عن اللي خلعت الحجاب دي مكتوبه في الصفحه الاول علي اساس يعني ان الناس دي
هم نجوم المجتمع والقدوة بتعتنا ولازم يعرفعونا وصلو لفين لنسير خلفهم
اه خلاص الراقصين والراقصات هم الان القدوه اللي واجب معرفت كل شئ عنهم
وربنا يرحمنا برحمته

----------


## حــوده

متخلعو ولا تلبسو ولا تروح فى .... ولا بلاش
انا مستعجب لكل حاجه بتحصل حولنا واحنا زى ميكون فى ثبات دائم
الله يرحمنا برحمتو
شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
اهلا بحضرتك نهايه الحياه وبموضوعاتك المميزه 
طبعا دى تعبر مهزله ان خبر نزع الحجاب لممثله لانى لا اجد اهميه لذكر اخبارها اصلا ولكن ولان كل ماهو فى الجرايد مفروض علينا اذا ليس لدينا حق الاعتراض
انا عن نفسى فى النادر لما اقرأ الجرايد الا فى المواضيع التى لديها اهميه لى 
معظم مايذكر فى الصحف اخبار فبركه ووهميه خلينى ساكته احسن 
اشكرك على موضوعك والى لقاء اتركك فى امان الله

----------


## حمادو

السلام عليكم 
اتمنى انك تكونى بخير

موضوع عبير صبرى والحجاب دا موضوع الى حد كبير مستهلك جدا
لانها من فترة قالت ان عملها كمقدمة برامج دينية مش كافى, وانها عايزه ترجع تانى للاضواء وما خلافه...
وبعد كده قررت انها هاتخلع الحجاب بشرط انهما ماتعملش ادوار مستفزة...
انا بس عايز افكرك وافكرنا كلنا اننا شعوب للاسف الشديد جدا عاطفية بشكل كبير قوى
لانها اول ما لبست الحجاب هلل مننا الكتير, وكأن حجابها دا هايهدى كل عاصى وعاصية
ولما قلعت الحجاب برضه زعل الكثير وكأن حتة القماشة اللى قلعتها دى كانت إهانة للاسلام.
اظن اننا احنا اللى بنهين الاسلام لما نهلل ونكبر علشان واحدة لبست او قلعت القماشة دى, لان الحجاب زي ما ان لبسه فرض, الا ان العمل به من وجهة نظرى لا يقل اهمية عن لبسه, لان الحجاب مش قطعة قماش بس وانما هو اسلوب حياة متكامل...
اما بأه الجريدة واخبارها بوجه عام
بيتهيأ لى ان الجرايد القومية مابتكتبش لينا, بيكتبوا للحكام والوزراء ويقولوا كل شئ تمام والشعب في منتهى الرفاهية...
بس اخدوا بالهم دلوقتى انهم زودوا العيار قوى وريحتهم عفنت, علشان كده بعض الجرايد الكبرى على يد بعض الكتاب الكبار بدأت تعطى مساحة لمعارضة الحكومة...
بس تفضل في النهاية مساحة صغيرة جدا...

ملخص الكلام الكتير اللى انا قلته دا ان للاسف الشديد مانقدرش نصدق اى خبر, ومانقدرش نثق في اي شخص
ولا نقدر نحكم على اي حد من مجرد خبر قريناه, وانما لازم علينا اننا نقرأ الخبر من اكثر من مصدر موثوق فيه

نهاية الحياة
اشكرك على موضوعك الساخر
في امان الله

----------


## نهر الحياة

الاخ الكريم //م0 محمد ذهنى

اشكر لك اخى مرورك الكريم وتعليقك جوزيت خيرا 

الاخبار فعلا تحرق الدم


واللى مش فاهمينة الناس دى ان الفنانين دول لا حجة على الحجاب ولا على الاسلام والاسلام منهم برأ

ورسالتهم السامية سوف يسألون عنها يوم لا ينفعهم شهرة ولا مال ولا بنون وهيهات ان ياتوا بقلب سليم

اما اخبار ارتفاع الاسعار هذة يا اخى لسنا فى حاجة الى قرائتها فهى تصدمنا بالواقع فالواقع اصدق من الخبر وانخفاض 

الاسعار فقط نراة على صفحات الجرائد

واتسائل يا اخى اين هم محدودى الدخل فى مصر اصبح اسمهم معدومى الدخل وهم فقط من تطحنهم ثمار الانجازات

وماذا عسنا تقول

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم

اكرر شكرى على مشاركتك جوزيت خيرا

----------


## نهر الحياة

الاخ الكريم // عماد

صدقت يا اخى انها بلد 0000000 وانحدرنا حتى ان تصرفاتهم اصبحت النبراس للكثير من الشباب المضيع وهم وامثالهم 

من ضيعوه

رحمنا الله من هذا الفساد الذى اودى بالكثير من قيمنا واخلاقنا 

جوزيت خيرا على مرورك الكريم ومداخلتك لك شكرى

----------


## نهر الحياة

الاخ الكريم // حوده

صدقت نحن لسنا فقط فى ثبات عميق نحن مغيبون تماما 

ندور معصوبى الاعين فى دائرة لا يعلم حدودها الا الله ضاقت سرنا سارت اشد ضيق سرنا وكاننا كما قلت مغيبون 

ومن المأسف ان هذة الدائرة لا تتسع ابدا لذا يدوس منا القادر على الغير قادر وكان قانون الغاب يحكمنا

البقاء للاقوى  وانا اقول انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

جوزيت خيرا على مرورك وتعليقك بورك فيك

----------


## نهر الحياة

اختى العزيزة// ام البنات
اولا وقبل كل شيء اشهد الله انى احبك فى الله

جوزيتى خيرا على مرورك وتعليقك ويسعدنى دائما ان تشاركنى ما اكتب 

واللهى يا اختى انا اتعجب ان يسمون ما يرتدونه حجاب ويؤسفنى ان مثل هؤلاء المعتوهين هم قدوه لمعظم الشباب الا من 

رحم ربى

ويحق لنا ان لا نثق فى معظم ما يرد من اخبار فاحيانا اشعر انهم يخاطبون اناس سفهاء ليس عندهم من العقل ما يدركون بة

 الاشياء 
وهم يجاهدون فى انشاء وتربية جيل مغيب مضيع لكى يصدق كل ما يقولون

اسعدتنى مداخلتك 

دمتى بخير

----------


## نهر الحياة

الاخ الكريم // حمادو 

يشرفنى مرورك بموضوعاتى وتسعدنى مداخلاتك

وانا لا اريد ان اقسم ولكتى اجزم ان مثل هؤلاء ليس شرف للاسلام اوى لاى ديانة ان ينتسبوا لها فافعالهم منها كل الاديان 

والاخلاق براء

وكما اشرت 

 الحجاب زي ما ان لبسه فرض, الا ان العمل به من وجهة نظرى لا يقل اهمية عن لبسه, لان الحجاب مش قطعة قماش بس 

وانما هو اسلوب حياة متكامل...

هم يا اخى ابعد ما يكونوا عن الحجاب  ألم يأن للناس ان تدرك معنى الحجاب الذى امر الله بة ألو يأن لهم ان يفرقوا بين 

السفور والحشمة والاحتشام والحجاب انة من دواعى الاسف ان لا يكون ذلك واضح

كى لا اطيل عليك اخى حقا هذة الجرائد اصبحت رائحتها عفنة 

وهى لا تصلح الا ان تلقى فى سله المهملات 

ولكن يبقى الاستخفاف بعقولنا يضايق كل من له عقل

جوزيت خيرا على مشاركتك

حفظك الله فى غربتك من كل سوء وثبتك وقوى ايمانك انت وكل ابنائنا فى الخارج

----------


## ابن البلد

الحقيقة موضوع عبيرصبري مش هتكلم فيه لانها سواء قلعته لبسته لن تزيد او تقلل الإسلام في شيء

أما موضوع غليان الدماغ من الجرنال  :: 
انا بطلت اعتقد من الثانوية العامة أشتري جرايد او حتى أقراها 
اولا لإرتفاع سعرها  ::  وثانيا لان مبيقلوش جديد كل حاجه بقيت علي النت دلوقتي وفي لحظتها وبشكل أصدق من اللي موجود في الجرنال

كل الشكر لك نهاية الحياة 
وربنا يقويكي  :f:

----------


## نهر الحياة

الاخ الكريم //   ابن البلد

اشكر لك مرورك وتعليقك 

الحقيقة يا اخى ليست هذة الفنانة باهمية لاذكرها ولكن ما ضايقنى ان لدينا من الهموم والمسائل الهامة ما يجعل وضع مثل هذة الاخبار فى الصفحة الاولى يثير الاشمئزاز ويدعوا للاحباط ألهذا الحد وصلوا بالاستخفاف بعقولنا
من هم هؤلاء الذين عنهم يتحدثون وما اهميتهم فى المجتمع الا انهم جندوا للقضاء على ما تبقى من اخلاق فى مجتمع اسلامى كان لابد ان يتسم بالاخلاق
صدقت ارتفاع اسعار الجرائد يضايق والاكثر مضايقة ما تحتوية من اخبار
اسعدنى مرورك جزاك الله خيرا وبورك فيك

----------


## مجدى الشوربجى

لست أدرى الى متى الصمت العربى

----------


## nefer

الأخت / نهر الحياة 
لقد أثرت موضوع عن حجاب هند صبرى و وجدت الكثير من الردود و التعليقات 
لكن عندى سؤال من هى هند صبرى دى ؟
أهى عالمة مصرية فى أى مجال تطبيقى؟
أهى شخصية دولية مرموقة تمثل مصر فى أمام العالم ؟؟
للأسف نحن نضع هالة حول مجموعة من الأشخاص النكرة 
و هم لا قيمة لهم و عبارة عن دمى يتلاعبون بهم لتغييبنا
زى زمان لما كنا بنتفرج على الأراجوزات
يا أختى لا تهتمى بمثل هؤلاء النكرات
و دمتم بخير ما دام هناك وطن إسمه مصر
مهما كان من يقبض على زمام أموره

----------


## فتى مصر

الشعب المصرى كلة بيجيلوا ارتفاع فى ضغط الدم من قراءة مثل هذه الاخبار .... والى بيغيظى اليومين دول موضوع بنت ليلى غفران ... اذان ليلى غفران نفسها مش مهمة وبنتها دى محدش يعرفها اساسا ...


شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## Tiger Woman

ما اللى يخلع الحجاب يخلعه و اللى يلبسه يلبسه هى عبير صبرى و لا غيرها هيضيف ايه للحجاب او للدين اللى بيضيف بيضيف لنفسه ياخد من الدين و يتعلم  لكن مش هيزود و لا هينقص من  دينا  حاجة  بافعاله 
احنا بس اللى غاويين نعمل من الحبه قبه و نقول ان البلد و الجرايد بتعلى الضغط احنا اللى غاويين نعلى الضغط لما بنشغل نفسنا بأمور زى عبير صبرى و غيرها من المشهورين احنا نحطهم تحت الضوء و نعمل لهم قيمة اكبر من اللازم و بعدين نقول ضغطنا يعلى 
وبعدين هى الجرايد بتكتب ايه ما هى بتكتب اللى احنا عارفينه و اللى احنا عايزينه و احنا اللى بنختار اللى نقراه سواء موضوع له اهميه او ملوش اى اهميه  و نقعد كمان نناقش فيه الغريب بقى اننا بنطول اوى فى اللى ملوش اهميه كانه مربط الفرس
اما بقى المواضيع المهمه اللى بجد بترفع الضغط زى العيش و الاسكان و اهمال المستشفيات و حوادث الطرق و قتل المدرسين للطلبه بضربهم طبعا انت عارف اخبار منها اتعودنا عليها و بطلنا نتكلم فيها او حتى نعلن اعتراضنا و فى اخبار لسه جديدة بس شويه شويه هنتعود و هنبطل نتكلم و هنبطل نرفع ضغطنا علشان ما نطقش 

تسلم ايدك على  الموضوع

----------


## القواس

لم يجد الشاعر أحمد فؤاد نجم، قضية تؤرقه وتشغل اهتمامه في هذا الوقت الذي تموج فيه مشاعر الغضب جراء المذابح الدموية في غزة، أكثر من المشاكل التي يواجهها الرقص الشرقي في مصر، بسبب عدم وجود نقابة ترعى الراقصات، وتعمل على حمايتهن، والحفاظ على هذا "الفن" من الاندثار.
ما جعله يتبنى الدعوة عبر قناة "أون تي في" الفضائية، المملوكة لصديقه رجل الأعمال نجيب ساويرس، لإنشاء نقابة خاصة بالرقص الشرقي، خلال حلقة من برنامج "قول يا مصري" استضاف فيها الباحث في الرقص الشرقي الدكتور سمير جابر، والراقصة الشهيرة نجوى فؤاد، وراقصة مصرية اسمها "جي جي"، وأخرى برازيلية من أصل لبناني اسمها "دندش"، وفنلندية اسمها "أوتي".
وعلى نغمات أغنية "الحلوة داير شباكها شجر الفاكهة وورد البساتين"، وعبارات نجم "إيه الحلاوة دي ياد، إيه الطعامة دي ربنا يحميكي.. ياللا هزي"، قدمت أوتي الفنلندية الرقصة الأولى مرتدية بدلة رقص خضراء ساخنة، وقدمت بعدها دندش وصلة رقص ببدلة حمراء أكثر سخونة على ألحان موسيقى رقص شرقي، وكل وصلة امتدت نحو عشر دقائق وختمت المصرية "جي جي" الحلقة مرتدية بدلة زرقاء لا تقل سخونة وإثارة عن الأخريات، ورقصت على نغمات أغنية "ع الحلوة والمرة".
وبعد انتهاء كل راقصة من وصلتها جلست بجوار نجم الذي حياهن على طريقته، وأعطى لكل واحدة قبلة على وجنتيها، وأنصت باهتمام بالغ لمشاكلهن، فالفنلندية طالبت بإنشاء مدرسة مصرية للرقص الشرقي كما في كل أنحاء العالم، على أن تكون تابعة لوزارة الثقافة حتى لا يندثر هذا الفن التراثي. 
بينما طالبت "جي جي" بنقابة "تحمينا مثل الممثلين.. نحن الراقصات نطالب بجهة تحمينا وترعى حقوقنا"، أما دندش فدعت المسئولين في مصر إلى الاهتمام بفن الرقص الشرقي "لأنه مهان في هذا البلد رغم أنه فن مصري أصيل".
شكاوى الراقصات كادت تسيل دموع "الفاجومي"، وهو يقول "والله حرام يا جماعة، علينا أن نحافظ على هذا الفن الجميل، أنا سأكتب في هذا الموضوع، كل حاجة حلوة في حياتنا في ناس بيحاولوا يدمروها ويمحوها، والرقص الشرقي فن مصري أصيل، حتى أن الزعيم عبد الناصر كان يحضر حفلات فرقة رضا"، لكنه توقف عن الاسترسال، "حتى لا ألخبط وأدخل نفسي في مشاكل".
وبعد أن امتلك زمام لسانه، توجه بالدعوة إلى وزير الثقافة لإنشاء نقابة خاصة بالرقص الشرقي في مصر، "عيب ما يحدث لراقصاتنا ليس لديهم جهة تحميهم، وفي أمريكا هناك راقصات بورنو لديهم نقابة تحميهم، نحن نطالب بنقابة للراقصات، ونطالب بحماية هذا الفن المصري الأصيل".
وعقبت نجوى فؤاد بعصبية شديدة: "الناس ترى أن الرقص عيب، ويحاربون بدلة الرقص، وأقول لهم انظروا للبنات في الساحل الشمالي بالمايوهات البكيني أليس عيب؟!!، بدلة الرقص أكثر احترامًا من المايوه، والرقص ليس فيه إثارة، بل فهو فن وهو يعتبر تمارين ،وعلاج للروح والجسد".
وأضافت: "أنا درست الرقص الشرقي لراقصات غربيات، وهناك يحترمن الرقص الشرقي أكثر منا، نحن في مصر نحتاج لمدارس معتمدة من وزارة الثقافة، وأقوم أنا وفيفي عبده وغيرنا من الراقصات المعتزلات بتدريب الراقصات فيها والإشراف عليها، وأيضًا نطالب بمعاهد للرقص لأنه فن علينا الحفاظ عليه

وبعدها أنشد قصيدته:
سلمي يا عزيزة على الأستاذ
فنان اليوم والمستقبل 
البنت السنيورة الأمورة
على فكرة بترقص ممتاز
أرقصي يا عزيزة ما تكسفيش 
يا عزيزة النيزة كونيزة 
تك تم تك تم تك تم
الرقص النقص يزيح الهم
ويخلي القاعدة طرية يا عم 
وعزيزة النيزة كونيزة بتحب الرقص
تك تم تك تم تك تم

_عجبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي_

----------


## فرفوته

ثمار الانجازات
يا بشر الجرايد القوميه مخادعه كاذبه و عميله لفرد و حاشيته و المعارضه اجارك الله تخلي الدنيا ضلمه و السواد يملى القلوب 
و قال ايه الجرائد القوميه التي لا تغرف معني القوميه بتقول  ثمار الانجازات  ميين فيين ازاي يمكن انا اتعميت انا اروح اقرا عديه ياسسين

----------


## نهر الحياة

الاخ الكريم 


انا لست من هواة مطالعة الجرائد وخاصة التابعة للاغلبية

ولكن كما قلت فى احد ردودى


((الحقيقة يا اخى ليست هذة الفنانة باهمية لاذكرها ولكن ما ضايقنى ان لدينا من الهموم والمسائل الهامة ما يجعل وضع مثل هذة الاخبار فى الصفحة الاولى يثير الاشمئزاز ويدعوا للاحباط ألهذا الحد وصلوا بالاستخفاف بعقولنا
من هم هؤلاء الذين عنهم يتحدثون وما اهميتهم فى المجتمع الا انهم جندوا للقضاء على ما تبقى من اخلاق فى مجتمع اسلامى كان لابد ان يتسم بالاخلاق))


اسعدنى مرورك جزاك الله خيرا وبورك فيك

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

**



**
*قال بيقولوا جريدة الجمهورية*
*لا تقل جريدة الجمهورية*
*بل قل جريدة العزبة*

----------


## نهر الحياة

الابن الكريم // فتى مصر


الفكرة فى موضوع ليلى غفران وابنتها ليست الفنانة وليست ابنة الفنانه 


الفكرة فى ما الذى يودى بادمى الى ان تكون جريمتة بهذة البشاعة الجرائم اصبحت تدل على خلل ما فى المجتمع وفى 

العلاقات الانسانية

والحقيقة ان الاعلام فى مثل هذة الجرائم يفتقد للصدق فاحيانا تلمس استخفافهم بعقولنا وكاننا مغيبون عن الوعى او هم 

يعتقدون ان من كثرة الضغوط علينا قد نصدق اى هراء يقال ويكتب

عموما اكبر واقعة تدل على ذلك كانت قضية بنى مزار

ان قراءة الجرائد لا يمكن الا ان ترفع ضغط الدم 

حتى نشرات الاخبار فى القنوات الارضية تحس اننا فى وادى والدنيا فى اخر 

اشكر لك مرورك بنى جوزيت خيرا

----------


## نهر الحياة

الاخ الكريم arrowman


فعلا يا اخى شر البلية ما يقال وما يكتب 


وتصدق من ارف الواحد ساعات من الكلام مش بيبقى عارف يرد


احنا نبوظ التعليم ووزارة التربية والتعليم ونفتح لية مدارس لا احنا نفتح وزارة للراقصين حاجة مش ترفع الضغط دى تفقع 

المرارة

اسفة للتعبير بهذة الطريقة 

دمت بخير وبورك فيك

----------


## نهر الحياة

العزيزة **فرفوتة

واللهى يا اختى صادقة كل الصدق فى قولك




يا بشر الجرايد القوميه مخادعه كاذبه و عميله لفرد و حاشيته و المعارضه اجارك الله تخلي الدنيا ضلمه و السواد يملى القلوب 
و قال ايه الجرائد القوميه التي لا تغرف معني القوميه بتقول ثمار الانجازات ميين فيين ازاي يمكن انا اتعميت انا اروح اقرا عديه ياسسين 

جوزيتى خيرا على مشاركتك لى 

دمتى سالمة

----------


## نهر الحياة

الاخ الكريم //د //م جمال الشربينى 


صدقت والله فيما قلت 

اشكر لك مشاركتك 

جوزيت خيرا اخى الكريم

----------


## نهر الحياة

الاخت العزيزة **tiger woman 



واللهى يا اختى انا لست من هواة قراءة الجرائد ولكن وقع نظرى على الخبر فقراتة وضايقنى ان ليس لها اهمية حتى يكتب خبر كهذا فى الصفحة الاولى والتى من المفترض ان تحوى الاخبار التى تهم الشعب 

والحمد لله انا ضغطى مش مستنى الجرايد ترفعة هو مرفوع لوحدة 


جزاكى الله خير على مداخلتك 

دمتى سالمة

----------


## إبراهيم عامر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
(يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن جاءكم فاسق بنبأ فتبينوا أن تصيبوا قوماً بجهالة فتصبحوا علي ما فعلتم نادمين )صدق الله العظيم 
العمل علي انجاح هذه الجريدة الصدق في الموضوعية 
إبراهيم عامر

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> (يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن جاءكم فاسق بنبأ فتبينوا أن تصيبوا قوماً بجهالة فتصبحوا علي ما فعلتم نادمين )صدق الله العظيم 
> العمل علي انجاح هذه الجريدة الصدق في الموضوعية 
> إبراهيم عامر


 
 :f: عزيزى إبراهيم عامر :f: 
أهلا ومرحبا بك عضوا جديدا فى المنتدى
ولكن أنا مش فاهم أنت قصدك إييه بالضبط؟!





> العمل علي انجاح هذه الجريدة الصدق في الموضوعية 
> إبراهيم عامر

----------


## فاطمه غازى

*السلام عليكم
انا كمان اشركك الرئ وانا من الاشخاص الذى تكتفى بالعنونين فقد
والله يكون فى عون اللى بيكمل القراءه للاخر
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## إبراهيم عامر

قصدي من هذا الموضوع أن خبر خلع عبير صبري الحجاب ليس من الأهم في الموضوعات الخاصة بالجريدة لانها ليست من الشخصيات التي لم تهم القاريء في أي شيءوأنما الأخبار التي نحتاج إليها هي أخبار الأخوة الأشقاء في فلسطين والعراق وجميع الدول العربية والاسلامية 
إبراهيم عامر

----------


## إبراهيم عامر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وقل أعملوا فسيري الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون
                                             صدق الله  العظيم 
شكراً علي اشتراكي في جريدة الجمهورية (الصفحة الأولي ) 
أخوكم / إبراهيم عامر

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

25-08-2007, 11:37 AM 


نهر الحياة  
عضو مميز
تاريخ التسجيل: Feb 2007
الدولة: الدقهلية
 
المشاركات: 885 



ظاهرة تستحق الدراسة  هذا الموضوع بدأ النقاش فيه 25 أغسطس من عام 2007 ووصل عدد زواره حتى الآن إلى الرقم القياسى التالى:
98,122
يا ترى ما هو السبب؟!
هل هو لحب الشعب المصرى لجريدة الجمهورية؟!
أم هو لحب الشعب المصرى لكلمة الجمهورية؟!
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
!!!!!!!

----------


## ايمن كامل

وهى ناقصة يعنى عبير تشيل ولا تحط ؟ كتها نيلة

----------


## ايمن كامل

طبعا كلنا بنحب مصر سواء كده أو كده المهم الأتنين زى بعض

----------


## ايمن كامل

بنحب مصر وكل ما فيها من جمال والمستقبل مبارك بإذن الله

----------


## نهر الحياة

الاخ الكريم // ابراهيم عامر 

اشكرك على مداخلتك والمشاركة 

دمت بخير

----------


## نهر الحياة

الاخت العزيزة **فاطمة غازى 

اشكر لك مرورك الكريم وصدقتى الله يكون فى عون من يكمل قرائة الخبر ولا يكتفى بالعناوين 


جزاك الله خيرا عزيزتى على المشاركة

----------


## نهر الحياة

الاخ الكريم // ايمن كامل 

لك كل الشكر لمشاركتك والمتابعة 

جوزيت خيرا اخى الكريم

----------


## نهر الحياة

الاستاذ الكريم د مهندس/ جمال الشربينى 


اولا اشكر لك مشاركتك ومتابعتك للمشاركات


وحضرتك قلت




ظاهرة تستحق الدراسة هذا الموضوع بدأ النقاش فيه 25 أغسطس من عام 2007 ووصل عدد زواره حتى الآن إلى الرقم القياسى التالى:

98,122
يا ترى ما هو السبب؟!
هل هو لحب الشعب المصرى لجريدة الجمهورية؟!
أم هو لحب الشعب المصرى لكلمة الجمهورية؟!
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
!!!!!!!

اصدقك القول انى عندماكتبت هذا الموضوع لم اتوقع ان تكون مشاهداتة كبيرة هى عدة اخبار اثارت استيائى وخاصة خبر عبير صبرى هذة اهو بالاهمية ليوضع فى الصفحة الاولى ام ان الاستخفاف بنا كمواطنين بلغ هذا المدى وانا عندما اقرء خبر يضايقنى لا استطيع التوقف عند الخبر ولكن اقرأ التفاصيل التى قد تؤدى فعلا الى ارتفاع ضغطى وكثير ما يحثنى زوجى على ترك هذة العادة ولكنى لا استطيع


ولو اذنت لى فالظاهرة التى تستحق الدراسة فعلا ليس 

هل هو لحب الشعب المصرى لجريدة الجمهورية؟!
أم هو لحب الشعب المصرى لكلمة الجمهورية؟!
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ولكن هى هل يستحق الشعب المصرى كل هذا الاستخفاف بعقلة ؟

هل يستحق الشعب المصرى غض الطرف عن قضاياة باخبار سخيفةلاترقى لمستوى الجلوس على المقاهى والوقوف فى 

الازقة والحوارى؟


ولك اخى الكريم ان تشاركنا بالاجابة

----------


## إبراهيم عامر

عزيزي //نهر الحياة
لقد قرأت رسالتك هذا اليوم
و شكراً علي  رسالتك 
أخيك / إبراهيم عامر

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الاستاذ الكريم د مهندس/ جمال الشربينى 
> 
> 
> اولا اشكر لك مشاركتك ومتابعتك للمشاركات
> 
> 
> وحضرتك قلت
> 
> 
> ...


 
 :f2: عزيزتى ست البيت نهر الحياة من الدقهلية

أحد أهم عوامل نجاح هذا الموضوع على مستوى المشاهدة فقط هو أن "نهر الحياة" لها من المواضيع 64 موضوعا و 31 موضوعا منهم فى قاعة المطبخ 

ويقولون الوصول إلى عقل الرجل عن طريق بطنه...و من ثم كانت "سر خلطة فوزية" عذرا سر خلطة ست البيت "نهر الحياة" فالكل يدخل الموضوع الحالى آملا فى تذوق الأطباق الشهية لمطبخ "نهر الحياة" !





> *لست سوى ....ربة منزل* 
> 
> لست الا ......ربة منزل
> :
> : 
> وقال ...(( أُكلت يوم أُكل الثور الابيض ))....


 

*سر خلطة فوزية هو السبب*

----------


## إبراهيم عامر

رسالة إلي من يهمه الأمر 
  ماذا فعلت مصر تجاه الأخوه العرب ؟ ماذا فعلت مصر تجاه الحرب في لبنان ؟ ما ذنب المصريين الشرفاء في هذا الهجوم ؟
 لماذا تهاجم الدول العربية  مصر ؟ 
 أسئلة كثيرة  أرجوا الرد علي هذه الاسئلة 
أخوكم إبراهيم عامر

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> رسالة إلي من يهمه الأمر 
> ماذا فعلت مصر تجاه الأخوه العرب ؟ ماذا فعلت مصر تجاه الحرب في لبنان ؟ ما ذنب المصريين الشرفاء في هذا الهجوم ؟
> لماذا تهاجم الدول العربية مصر ؟ 
> أسئلة كثيرة أرجوا الرد علي هذه الاسئلة 
> أخوكم إبراهيم عامر


 
 :f2: أخى إبراهيم عامر
لماذا هنا سؤالك؟! ...الأفضل عمل موضوع جديد خاص بتسؤالاتك هذه تكون أنت صاحبه ووقتها سنشارك فى هذا الموضوع...

----------


## إبراهيم عامر

إلي متي الصمت العربي ؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> إلي متي الصمت العربي ؟


عندما يصبح السكوت ممنوع سينتهى الصمت العربى بإذن الله
عندما تزول الأمية سينتهى الصمت العربى بإذن الله
عندما يزول الخوف سينتهى الصمت العربى بإذن الله
عندما يسود العدل سينتهى الصمت العربى بإذن الله
عندما نعتصم بحبل الله جميعا ولا نتفرق سينتهى الصمت العربى بإذن الله
وليتحقق هذا كله لا بد أن تكون البداية من مصر

----------


## ابراهيم الرفاعى

الاخ ابراهيم عامر
تقول لماذا الهجوم على مصر من ادول العربيه ؟
ماذا فعلت مصر تجاه  تجاه الحرب فى لبنان؟
ما ذنب المصريين الشرفاء؟
هكذا تقول

او لم تعرف ماذا فعل حاكمنا المعظم  وقت الحرب فى لبنان وما بعدها الى الآن؟
او لم تعرف موقف حاكمنا المعظم من حصار وتجويع اهل غزه ؟
او لم تعرف موقف حاكمنا المعظممن القضايا العربيه ؟ وهل تتفق مع الامن الاسرائيلى ام لا ؟
وغيره وغيره   وغيره
اذا لم تعرف فحاول ان تعرف وقتها ستعرف اجابات عن اسالتك
والى ان يتم ذلك فادعوا معى
اللهم لا نسالك رد القضاء ولكن نسالك اللطف فيه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الاخ ابراهيم عامر
> تقول لماذا الهجوم على مصر من ادول العربيه ؟
> ماذا فعلت مصر تجاه تجاه الحرب فى لبنان؟
> ما ذنب المصريين الشرفاء؟
> هكذا تقول
> 
> او لم تعرف ماذا فعل حاكمنا المعظم وقت الحرب فى لبنان وما بعدها الى الآن؟
> او لم تعرف موقف حاكمنا المعظم من حصار وتجويع اهل غزه ؟
> او لم تعرف موقف حاكمنا المعظممن القضايا العربيه ؟ وهل تتفق مع الامن الاسرائيلى ام لا ؟
> ...


أكيد الأخ إبراهيم عامر عارف كويس بس هو بيمتحنا ولو نجحنا فى الإمتحان حيوظفنا عنده فى جريدة الشرقية الصباحية اليومية!

----------


## إبراهيم عامر

عزيزي إبراهيم الرفاعي 
أنامن المعجبين بردك علي الرسالة التي كتبتها في حق حكامنا العرب و أنا لم أشارك في جريدة الشرقية الصباحية 
إبراهيم عامر

----------


## إبراهيم عامر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكراً لإدارة النتدي علي الرسالة التي بعثم بها بمناسبة عيد ميلادي الشهر الماضي وأحب مشاركة الدكتور المهندس /جمال الشربيني  
إبراهيم عامر

----------


## إبراهيم عامر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
كل عام وأنتم بخير وأهنئ إدارة المنتدي وخاصة الدكتور المهندس /جمال الشربيني بمناسبة عيد الأحي المبارك أعاده الله علينا وعلي الأمة الآسلامية باليمن والبركات
إبراهيم عامر

----------


## إبراهيم عامر

عزيزي نهر الحياة / كل عام وأنت بخير وكامل الصحة والعافية ودمت خيراً للمنتدي وللمشاركين بهذا المنتدي 
أخيك أ/إبراهيم عامر

----------


## إبراهيم عامر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
كل عام وأنتم بخير لكل أعضاء المنتدي
إبراهيم عامر

----------


## إبراهيم عامر

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> كل عام وأنتم بخير وأهنئ إدارة المنتدي وخاصة الدكتور المهندس /جمال الشربيني بمناسبة عيد الأحي المبارك أعاده الله علينا وعلي الأمة الآسلامية باليمن والبركات
> إبراهيم عامر


 كل عام وأنتم بخير 
إبراهيم عامر

----------


## إبراهيم عامر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
(( وقل اعملوا فسيري الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون ))
شكراً لكل إدارة المنتدي 
إبراهيم عامر

----------

